# Green Arrow tv Series



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2012)

GREEN ARROW TV Series On The Way At The CW!

*GREEN ARROW TV Series On The Way At The CW! *







 Yes, ol Ollie Queen is finally getting his own series, but by the sounds of things this may not be a _Smallville_ spin-off.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/12/2012 

EW report that the CW are getting to work on a pilot for an hour long _Green Arrow_ Tv series. Now as I'm sure most of you are aware, Justin Hartley played the character for a few years in _Smallville_, also on the CW. So he will be a part of the new show right? Nope.. 






_Justin Hartley is not involved in the new project, however. Here???s who is on board developing the show: Executive producers/writers are Greg Berlanti (Brothers & Sisters) and Marc Guggenheim (FlashForward), who also both worked on last year???s Green Lantern, along with Andrew Kreisberg (Vampire Diaries, Fringe). Berlanti Productions is producing in association with Warner Bros. Television._​
It is still possible that the show will be a part of _Smallville_'s canon but with a different actor in the role, but with a completely new creative team behind the show it's extremely unlikely. We do have some additional info from the ever reliable Deadline.. 

_I hear that David Nutter is interested in directing the project, which takes the comic book character, created by Mort Weisinger and George Papp, and sets him in a new world with an original story that is not based on the comics._​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

GREEN ARROW Pilot A Go At CW; Title Shortened To "ARROW"

*GREEN ARROW Pilot A Go At CW; Title Shortened To "ARROW" *






 After last week's report that the show landed at the network, the CW has officially ordered a pilot for the _Green Arrow_ series, now known simply as _Arrow_.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/18/2012 

THR report that the CW are moving forward with the new _Green Arrow_ Tv show. Not many details were known about the show except that it would definitely not be a _Smallville_ spin off (no Justin Hartely) and that _Green Lantern_ duo Marc Guggenheim and Greg Berlanti would produce. New info reveals that the story with be a "modern retelling" (take from that what you will) and that the pilot at least appears to have a director.. 






_Arrow, based on DC Comics' long-running Green Arrow, revolves around the hooded super hero, a wealthy playboy by day who secretly saves the city by night using his enhanced arrows. 

The hourlong drama is a modern retelling of the legendary comics character and hails from Green Lantern duo Greg Berlanti and Marc Guggenheim._​
Apparently David Nutter is "expected" to direct. The CW also ordered a pilot for the rebooted _Beauty And The Beast_ - which will be loosely based on the 1980s CBS series starring Linda Hamilton and Ron Pearlman.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Super awesome. Green arrow super cool #1 guy


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 19, 2012)

You lost me at "green arrow tv series", and then made me laugh "on the way at CW"


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope they do a crossover event with One Tree Hill. I looooooooooooove that show


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2012)

Green ARROW TV Adaptation Enlists Stephen Amell


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

ARROW: Expect An Edgier Take & A "Jason Bourne" Type Oliver Queen

ARROW: Expect An Edgier Take & A "Jason Bourne" Type Oliver Queen





CW head Thom Sherman let's us know what to expect from their upcoming take on Green Arrow. He says to expect a much less "comic book-y" character than the one we met in Smallville ..Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 2/8/2012

We knew to expect a different take from the _Green Arrow_ comics when the new CW show was announced, but apparently it will be significantly different from _Smallville_'s version of The Emerald Archer too. CW???s development head Thom Sherman tells EW..






_"It???s a very provocative and sophisticated and edgy. It???s not as comic book-y as Smallville or other [superhero projects] from other networks.???

???He doesn???t have any superpowers, he???s a very grounded character like a Jason Bourne ??? we use the term ???mambo'. His skill-set is that he???s an archer, but he also has physical strength and prowess. He???s clever and able to devise ways of taking down a bad guy that are unique and fun to watch.???_​


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2012)

CW's ARROW To Shoot At Hatley Castle

The Times Colonist is reporting that The CW's new superhero television show _Arrow_ will be shooting on the campus of Roaly Roads University. More specifically the shoot will be at historical Hatley Castle. The Castle is no stranger to the big and small screen either, it was used for the exterior shoots of Luthor mansion in Smallville as well as doubled as Professor X's School for Gifted Youngsters in the X-Men series. Cameras will roll starting later this month and will use the Vancouver Island location for around two days. The castle is being used as a home base for Oliver Queen, who will be played by Stephen Amell.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2012)

First Look at Stephen Amell as GREEN ARROW in CW's ARROW


_The potential series revolves around former billionaire playboy Oliver Queen who, after being marooned for five years on a remote island, returns with a mysterious agenda and a lethal set of new skills that he uses in a war on crime._​


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2012)

First Look At Katie Cassidy As Dinah Lance In Behind The Scenes Pics From ARROW

We still don't know if Cassidy will be playing "Black Canary" or just Dinah Lance, but fans will surely notice they have gone with a significantly different look for the character hair wise. Gone are Lance's distinctive blond locks from the comics..


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2012)

ARROW Will Not Be Picked Up For A Full Series

Joining the failed _Wonder Woman_ and _Aquaman_ pilots that have come and go over the years, the CW's _Arrow_ has failed to be picked up for a full series by the network. Filming was well underway on the pilot, but execs were worried about it, due to major script issues. Read the details below:

_It was recently announced that the CW would be bringing the beloved comic book character, Green Arrow, to the small screen in the form of Arrow. Well, now those ideas have been crushed. Production on the pilot has been halted halfway through filming, as network execs believed that the show would be a critical and ratings failure and there were major issues with the acting and script._​


----------



## DOMS (Apr 1, 2012)

A shame. 

They need to do a Justice League movie.


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2012)

The network execs probably realized they don't have much else to put on the air.

The CW Has Officially Picked up Arrow, The Green Arrow TV Series!


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2012)

Too bad they didn't keep Justin Hartley from Green Arrow in Smallville to do this one too.

Agree with DOMS on Justice League but DC can't even get their movies together except for Batman and that took them how many times to get right..........

Now we get another go around with Superman that still looks dumb.  I hope it surprises me but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2012)

Jodi said:


> Too bad they didn't keep Justin Hartley from Green Arrow in Smallville to do this one too.



I recall they justified not hiring Hartley by wanting a darker edge to the new show. Even though he was one of the darker parts of Smallville. 

I realize why an opening for Arrow opened up:

CW Axes ‘Ringer,’ ‘Circle’ But Brings Back ‘Nikita’ and ‘Gossip Girl’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> ARROW Will Not Be Picked Up For A Full Series
> 
> Joining the failed _Wonder Woman_ and _Aquaman_ pilots that have come and go over the years, the CW's _Arrow_ has failed to be picked up for a full series by the network. Filming was well underway on the pilot, but execs were worried about it, due to major script issues. Read the details below:
> _It was recently announced that the CW would be bringing *the beloved comic book character, Green Arrow*, to the small screen in the form of Arrow. Well, now those ideas have been crushed. Production on the pilot has been halted halfway through filming, as network execs believed that the show would be a critical and ratings failure and there were major issues with the acting and script._​




Right, _beloved_. They chopped the character's name. Why not do Superman but just call him Man? Fail. And also to scrub the actor who had been involved in Smallville? Why do they have to reinvent the wheel every time?​


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> I recall they justified not hiring Hartley by wanting a darker edge to the new show. Even though he was one of the darker parts of Smallville.
> 
> I realize why an opening for Arrow opened up:
> 
> CW Axes ???Ringer,??? ???Circle??? But Brings Back ???Nikita??? and ???Gossip Girl??? | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast


Yeah I agree.  He was the darkest "good guy" on the show by far.  From the clip I just saw I will definitely be checking this show out this fall though!

Bummed they cancelled Ringer and Secret Circle.  I like watching those.  I miss Sarah Michelle Gellar on TV


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

10 Cameos For The CW's ARROW

[h=2]With a focus on realism, _The CW's Arrow_ has treated viewers to a number of cameos from _DC  Comics_ characters on its way to becoming the networks most watched show.   Here's ten characters perfect for future guest spots.[/h]
*The CW's Arrow* is a bona fide hit and is the network's most watched show.  Naturally, the leads are showrunner interpretations of *DC Comics*  character _Green Arrow_ and supporting characters based on _Black  Canary_ and _Merlyn_.  Only sixteen episodes in, we've already been  treated to a host of DC Comics characters such as Deathstroke, Deadshot, China  White, Yao Fei, Manhunter, Firebug, Huntress, Count Vertigo, Roy Harper and many  more.  It may seem like Arrow is burning through non-powered DC characters  faster than _Batman_ burns through sidekicks but there's still plenty of  characters who could drop by _Starling City_ for a visit.






*The Question*
Once upon a time, Vic Sage fans were the hardcore of  the  hardcore but an exceptional run on the animated Justice League Unlimited  show put him in the spotlight as a paranoid, Mulder-esque loner who sees  conspiracies everywhere (Aglets anyone?). Fans of JLU might not know that his  romantic ties to The Huntress go beyond the JLU and are firmly rooted in comic book lore.  That's significant as most fans know that  Green Arrow and Black Canary are all but fated to end up together and Sage would  be a nice consolation prize for a heartbroken Helena (Think ?owyn of TLOTR who  loses Aragorn to Arwen but finds love in Aragorn-clone, Faramir).  Through The  Question, the door is also opened to such characters as Richard Dragon, Lady  Shiva and Aristotle Rodor.





*Sportsmaster*
Another character that's seen a sudden rise in fame  thanks to animation.  An incredibly lame character suddenly became pretty badass  in Young Justice.  Writers often look for challenges and I can't think of a  bigger challenge than making Sportsmaster look cool. The writing team has  already shown that they're not afraid to take a risk, previously tackling the  incredibly campy Royal Flush Gang.





*Katana*
Tatsu Yamashiro  is at the forefront of DC Comics right now  with a new solo series and central spot on Geoff Johns' Justice League of  America team.  Johns recently wrote the "Dead To Rights' episode on the show and  he wrote the JSA episode of Smallville.  We're probably still a ways away from  seeing such things in Arrow but the show is already heavily vested with  martial-arts practitioners so a katana-weilding female samurai would fit right  in.





*Black Spider*
Sometimes thought to be DC's answer to Spider-Man,  Black Spider was a 1976 creation from Spidey writer Gerry Conway who had a drug  habit that was so bad, he knocked over a drug store and killed the owner who he  realized was his own father after he came out of his drug-induced haze. Upon  realizing what he had done, Eric Needham swore vengeance on the drug trade and  became a costumed vigilante. However, his methods were too ruthless and  eventually he ran afoul of Batman and morphed into a full-fledged villain. With  the prominence of the drug Vertigo in Arrow, his story could easily be reworked  to fit the show.





*Nightwing*
Frequent visitors know I make no effort to hide my love  of the character! The DC Trinity are out according to the showrunners but does  that include sidekicks and proteges? Probably so, I'd wager the entire  Bat-family is off the table (although we did get a Bludhaven reference) but I'm  still going to stomp for my man Grayson.  As I always say, it's a great way to  have Batman without actually having Batman and Richard has ties to just about  every nook and cranny in the DC universe.





*Hush*
Another way to have Batman without actually having Batman,  but in this case, it's more like having Bruce Wayne without actually having  Bruce Wayne.  We're probably still two or more seasons away from a character so  closely mired in the Batman mythos but Hush is a character on the outer fringes  of that inner circle (moreso than say a Riddler or Penguin) making him a more  ideal choice.





*Wildcat*
At this juncture, Ted Grant would probably be a tricky  character to weave into the show.  The character has deep ties to Black Canary  and through her, Green Arrow.  Primarily, the brawler is Black Canary's trainer  and one of the biggest influences upon her developing into one of DC's premiere martial artists. 





*Onomatopoeia*
A creation of Kevin Smith and Phil Hester back in  2002,  this deranged killer hunts costume vigilantes for sport while maintaining  a normal civilian life as a loving husband and father. His family has no clue  about his murderous activities in his double-life. He keeps trophies of his  victims in a private shrine room and holds empty spaces for the two characters  he's infatuated with, Batman and Green Arrow.





*Ted Kord*
Can we please get some love for the original Blue Beetle  (second actually)?  At this point, after repeated tries, the Jaime Reyes  experiment is a bit of  a failure, right (lets see if Vibe fares any better)?   Despite numerous tries, the character simply can't carry a solo title but  imagine the fervor if Ted Kord returned....A cameo spot on Arrow would go a long  way towards helping that come about.





*Natas*
It's entirely possible that an appearance from Natas is in the works  already.  The master martial artist is most prominently known for training  Deathstroke and being one of the many, quasi-evil residents of Nanda Parbat  which was mentioned by Malcolm Merlyn in the last episode of Arrow.  Is Natas  the person who trained Malcolm?  Did Natas train Manu Bennett's Slade Wilson?   Would make a neat ending circle for some of the show's revolving mysteries.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

New Love Interest For Oliver In ARROW Season 2

New Love Interest For Oliver In ARROW Season 2

The first season of The CW's Arrow saw a number of love interests for Oliver Queen (Stephen Amell). There was of course, Sara Lance (Jacqueline MacInnes Wood) and her sister, Laurel (Katie Cassidy). And there was also Huntress (Jessica De Gouw), McKenna Hall (Janina Gavankar), Shado (Celina Jade), and while there wasn't much romantic interaction between them, there's also fan favorite Felicity Smoak played by Emily Bett Rickards ('Olicity', look it up). And with the explosive season finale leaving the relationship between Oliver and Laurel in a very precarious situation, there's a new report that yet another woman will enter Oliver's life to complicate matters. Reports Spoiler TV, "Arrow is currently casting for a new major recurring character/possible series regular for Season 2. Here name is Lisa and is described as a mysterious woman with a tragic past. She will wreak havoc on Oliver's heart and is equal to Oliver in every way." 

'Lisa' is probably just a cover name so as to not give away the character's identity during the casting process. And in trying to think of a DC Comics femme fatale who fits that brief description, I've hit a bit of a brick wall as all the 'likely' candidates have already appeared on the show. The bit that she's 'equal to Oliver in every way' makes me believe that she'll be a serious butt kicker. Lady Shiva rings a bell but that's just my personal speculation, we shouldn't rule out the possibility that it's a newly created character. Regardless, it appears that Oliver's love life will be just as interesting in Season 2 as it was in the first 23 episodes.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

ARROW Season Two Will Feature 2 Main Baddies

ARROW Season Two Will Feature 2 Main Baddies

In a new interview with TV Guide, Arrow Executive Producer Marc Guggenheim looks ahead to the second season of The CW's Arrow. Specifically, the discussion centered around the type of adversaries Oliver will face moving forward. While the first season featured a plethora of "villain of the week" adversaries for Oliver, the main antagonist was Malcolm Merlyn played by John Barrowman. In season two, there will of course be more, "smaller" antagonists for Arrow to face but this time there will be TWO "Malcolm Merlyn-type" ne'er-do-wells plaguing Starling City. Said Guggenheim: 

"We made no secret of the fact that we subscribe to the Whedonesque model of having a big bad, and in Season 2, we'll actually have two big bads. They'll both be very recognizable names to fans of the comic book. We're really excited about both of them. With Malcolm and the Dark Archer, we sort of had two big bads in one person. In Season 2, we're going to split them up essentially, and there will be a Malcolm-esque big bad and a Dark Archer-esque big bad." 

What are the odds that the Dark Archer-esque villain is Slade Wilson (Manu Bennet) aka Deathstroke? Guggenheim acknowledged that Slade Wilson will definitley be a Season Two focus. 

"If the question of Season 1 is, 'What happened to Oliver on that island?' The question of Season 2 is, 'What happened to Slade Wilson on that island?'"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Comic-Con: Bronze Tiger, Brother Blood Coming to ‘Arrow’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Comic-Con: Bronze Tiger, Brother Blood Coming to ?Arrow?

SAN DIEGO (AP) ? There are two new residents moving to Starling City ? and they?re no friends of ?Arrow.?

The addition of a pair of villains based on characters from the DC Comics universe was announced Saturday at the Comic-Con presentation for the crime-fighting CW series ?Arrow.?

?Spawn? star Michael Jai White will play Ben Turner, a claw-wielding Suicide Squad assassin known as Bronze Tiger. He?ll form an alliance with China White, the alabaster-haired villainess played by Kelly Hu. ?True Blood? and ?Southland? actor Kevin Alejandro will portray Sebastian Blood, a savvy politician based on the ?New Teen Titans? baddie Brother Blood.

?Arrow? star Stephen Amell was joined on Saturday?s panel by co-stars David Ramsey, Colton Haynes, Emily Bett Rickards and Katie Cassidy, as well as executive producers Greg Berlanti and Andrew Kreisberg.

The panel launched with a trailer for the second season showing Amell?s Oliver Queen contemplating a new nickname and a butt-kicking masked woman believed to be the Black Canary, the famous DC Comics heroine and Arrow love interest.

Kreisberg hinted that ?one of the things we?re doing this season is we?re telling the beginning of the Black Canary story? but wouldn?t say which character would be underneath the mask.

The second season of ?Arrow? premieres Oct. 9.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Dylan Bruce Joins The Cast Of Season Two Of ARROW

Dylan Bruce Joins The Cast Of Season Two Of ARROW

TV Line has revealed that Dylan Bruce has joined the cast of Arrow for this Fall's highly anticipated second season. The actor is best known for his role in BBC America's Orphan Black, but he will also find the time to guest-star in the CW series as what the site details as, "Laurel's new co-worker Adam Donner, a corn-fed, All-American lawyer who is described as smart and charismatic." He will apparently feature in the first and third episodes, although it's hard to imagine that he won't play an important part of some sort in the series.


----------



## Drew83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice they got the go for a second season. Its a pretty good show


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

http://tvline.com/2014/07/07/arrow-brandon-routh-the-atom-season-3/

Arrow Targets Brandon Routh to Play Major DC Comics Superhero in Season 3

Brandon Routh is set to play another DC Comics super man &#151; this time on Arrow.

The erstwhile Man of Steel is joining the CW hit&#146;s third season in the recurring role of Ray Palmer, aka DC superhero The Atom, TVLine has learned exclusively.

An unparalleled scientist and inventor, Ray will play an unexpected role in the lives of Oliver and (rumored love interest) Felicity as the new owner of Queen Consolidated. Palmer&#146;s plans for Queen Consolidated&#146;s Applied Sciences Division will be shrouded in mystery.

In addition to his myriad comic book appearances, Ray/The Atom &#151; who can alter the size of his body as well as Brandon Routh Arrow The Atomother objects &#151; has turned up in numerous animated series, including, most recently, Cartoon Network&#146;s Young Justice. Arrow marks one of the character&#146;s rare live-action incarnations.

Déjà vu watch: Although The Atom isn&#146;t able to fly like Superman, he can simulate flight a la Wonder Woman.

Also joining Arrow this fall &#151; as previously reported by TVLine &#151; are Sin City&#145;s Devon Aoki (as DC Comics superheroine &#147;Katana&#148, Karl Yune (as Oliver&#146;s Hong Kong handler/Katana&#146;s husband Maseo Yamashiro), and Peter Stormare (as Count Vertigo).

Routh&#146;s TV credits include NBC&#146;s late, much-missed Chuck, CBS&#146; short-lived Partners and, more recently, Crackle&#146;s Chosen and Fox&#146;s Enlisted.

Arrow premieres its third season on Wednesday, Oct. 8.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/10/arrow-casts-vinnie-jones-as-major-supervillain-for-season-3/

ARROW Casts Vinnie Jones as Major Supervillain for Season 3
*
As the title suggests, this post contains spoilers for Arrow?s third season. You have been warned!
*
In what is probably the most spot-on casting since Patrick Stewart as Professor X, it has been announced that British tough guy actor and former football bruiser Vinnie Jones has been cast to play crime lord Danny ?Brick? Brickwell on this season of The CW?s Arrow. Brick will have a three-episode arc in the middle of the season (episodes 10, 11, and 12), following the mid-season premiere episode 9.

In the comics, Brick is a metahuman who has reddish skin that makes him basically impervious to physical harm. In the TV show, even though metahumans are now a thing thanks to The Flash?s particle accelerator explosion, he?s going to just be a guy who can?t seem to die even though he?s been shot several times. If you think that sounds slightly familiar, than you are thinking correctly; Jones played underworld enforcer Bullet-Tooth Tony in Guy Ritchie?s 2000 film Snatch. And, of course, there?s that whole thing when Jones played the Juggernaut (bitch) in 2006′s X-Men: The Last Stand.

Brick was introduced into the comics during Green Arrow?s early 2000s renaissance thanks to writer Judd Winick and artist Phil Hester and was letter used extensively during Andrew Kreisberg?s tenure as writer on the series later in the decade. Kreisberg is, of course, the current Executive Producer and one of the head writers of Arrow, and the character had already been teased back in Season One as a name in Oliver?s now-forgotten book of names of people who failed the city.

Brick is just another in a line of DC characters joining Arrow this year. We?ve already seen Ray Palmer (the Atom) but we?ll eventually see Wildcat, Captain Boomerang, Cupid, Manhunter, and of course, Ra?s al Ghul before the season?s up.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2014)

Watch Arrow's Stephen Amell try to teach his friend how to do the Salmon Ladder

http://www.blastr.com/2014-12-16/wa...ell-try-teach-his-friend-how-do-salmon-ladder

Considering he plays the hero on The CW?s Arrow, Stephen Amell obviously has to keep himself in peak physical shape. But that doesn?t mean he has to keep all those fitness secrets to himself.

One of the most meme-worthy things about Arrow is Oliver Queen?s (Amell) frequent use of the Salmon Ladder to work out. Basically, it?s a chin-up bar built into a ladder, which requires focus and strength to lift the bar during the chin-up and move it to the next rung. Not surprisingly, it ain?t easy.

Behind the scenes this past weekend, Amell took some time to try and teach a friend of his how to do it. Considering Amell is ripped like a Greek god, he can explain it quite simply and give an example with ease. His pal? Not so much.

That looks like it hurt a little bit.

Amell has always seemed like a fun guy behind the scenes, and he takes the time to interact with fans via social media and in person at cons. So, if this whole vigilante thing doesn?t pan out, he can at least fall back on this skill set as a personal trainer. You know, just without the snickering when you fail miserably.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 17, 2014)

So I have been watching Arrow and now its green arrow? Im a little confused, I thought the spin off was Flash? Shit I need to do a little more research.....


----------

